# Newbe



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

My name is Henry. I just subscribe to the list and so excited to learn. Blinded my eyes , and bought a receiver(multistar) and a 18" dish and lnb whitout any knowlegde. I thoght, the best way to learn swiming is to jump into water. Now I am trying to learn tricks and things as a hobie. Any recomendation where to start, any place to explain things to a 5-years-old- brained adult :grin: Flashing and etc...

Thanks in advance,


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Henry said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Henry. I just subscribe to the list and so excited to learn. Blinded my eyes , and bought a receiver(multistar) and a 18" dish and lnb whitout any knowlegde. I thoght, the best way to learn swiming is to jump into water. Now I am trying to learn tricks and things as a hobie. Any recomendation where to start, any place to explain things to a 5-years-old- brained adult :grin: Flashing and etc...
> 
> Thanks in advance,


You can't get DISH programming with an FTA receiver unless you are planning to steal it so this thread should either be moved or closed.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

In any case..... ------> Welcome to DBSTalk, Henry! :welcome_s 

and so far, chaddux, he NEVER said anything illigal... - as you can see, he is obviously a "Newbe"


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> In any case..... ------> Welcome to DBSTalk, Henry! :welcome_s
> 
> and so far, chaddux, he NEVER said anything illigal... - as you can see, he is obviously a "Newbe"


He's actually a "newbie" but he did say that he wants to know the "tricks" and he bought an FTA receiver. Like I said, you can't get DISH programming with an FTA receiver so, if he wants FTA programming, this should be moved to the FTA forum. Otherwise, it should be closed. In fact, you might be able to help him.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Are you having a bad week or something chaddux?? 

That isn't exactly a warm greeting to someone making their first post.

Obviously, there is a disconnect in that he doesn't have an E* receiver, he said that he figured the best way to learn is by jumping in the water and trying to swim.

He did post to the Dish Network forum though, maybe he wants E* programming, and bought the wrong receiver. According to *your* words, he is a newbie.

It would be better to ask Henry what he wants to accomplish. Shoot first and ask questions later never works, because the person is probably dead!

Henry, welcome to DBSTalk! 

Would you tell us what you want to receive? Do you want free to air programming, or are you interested in subscribing to Dish Network programming?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> He's actually a "newbie"


By "Newbe" - i jokingly ( purposely.. for you  ) just quoted the way he spelled it in the Thread's name 

But ya.. i see now he did say tricks (whatever he ment by that).. but several grammar mistakes.. and him being a "Newbe", etc.. made his post somewhat mixed up to me to really think hard.. or care of it's meaning


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

jsanders said:


> Are you having a bad week or something chaddux??
> 
> That isn't exactly a warm greeting to someone making their first post.


That's just chaddux "at his best" for ya.. lol.. or haven't you noticed the way he is on many previous occasions? 

or rather .. "at his worst" maybe 

But maybe he is just this type of a person.... to constantly behave / react to many posts in this manner... therefore...then just gotto get used to it.. That's all..

No offence, chaddux


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

I know Im dead but I just came back to find out where chaddux lives so I can come and beat him up for you all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

I've already started thinking that I did a big mistake to subscribe to this list. The only thing I wanted is to watch TV(hbo and similar) and learn what others do. I do not even know the difference between FTA and DBS as you noticed. Thanks for your help and encouragement so far.

Any grammar mistakes in this one?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Hmm. The thread was moved so I guess was right. What a shocker. :lol:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

just didn't have to be so harsh on him Chaddux.. on a Newbie expecially...

Nice welcome to the Forum ( AKA "list" i guess  ) would have been way nicer maybe to great someone..... 

And believe me .. if i saw something in his post that clearly went against Forum's rules.. i d be the first one to tell him so.. However that wasn't clearly the case in original post of his...

P.S. you made it simular to the "Shindler's List" (spelling?) instead.. maybe.. for him? ... Chaddux


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> just didn't have to be so harsh on him Chaddux.. on a Newbie expecially...
> 
> Nice welcome to the Forum ( AKA "list" i guess  ) would have been way nicer maybe to great someone.....
> 
> ...


I wasn't being harsh! All I said was that you can't get DISH programming with an FTA receiver unless you steal it. Since he bought an FTA receiver, the thread needs to be in the FTA forum. Otherwise, it would have to be closed if it was left on the DISH forum. And the fact that it was moved proves I was correct! You blew it out of proportion, not me.

And I don't have a clue what you are talking about in regards to Schindler's List. How does this have anything to do with a movie about Nazis?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I am saying - my Welcome to him was somewhat nicer than yours.. bottom line 

You could have Welcome him properly maybe also... 

And then.. in a 2nd post maybe.. or following the nice welcome.. - you could have told him whatever you felt like needed to be told


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> I am saying - my Welcome to him was somewhat nicer than yours.. bottom line
> 
> You could have Welcome him properly maybe also...
> 
> And then.. in a 2nd post maybe.. or following the nice welcome.. - you could have told him whatever you felt like needed to be told


Ok, well, your reference to Schindler's List was completely uncalled for. It is totally and absolutely absurd because it has absolutely no connection to this thread whatsoever and does not make any sense at all. Not welcoming someone has no relation to that movie.

Do you even know what that movie is about? It's a man (Oskar Schindler) who saves Jewish people by "hiring" them to work in his factory. How the heck does that relate to this thread?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

chaddux said:


> Since he bought an FTA receiver, the thread needs to be in the FTA forum. Otherwise, it would have to be closed if it was left on the DISH forum. And the fact that it was moved proves I was correct! You blew it out of proportion, not me.


That is not necessarily correct chaddux. The thread was moved before Henry responded to the question of what he wanted. As it turns out, he didn't know the difference between an E* receiver and an FTA receiver. He also said that he wants to watch HBO. I take it that he was an uninformed customer that might have bought the wrong receiver to fit his needs.

Thus, it would not be out of place to move the thread back to the forum it started in.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Henry, Welcome to DBSTalk.com. :wave: It's good to have you aboard.

Here are some helpful links to get you started.

www.dishdepot.com
www.Dishnetwork.com
www.directv.com

Also, check out our package comparison chart *HERE*


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Henry said:


> I've already started thinking that I did a big mistake to subscribe to this list. The only thing I wanted is to watch TV(hbo and similar) and learn what others do. I do not even know the difference between FTA and DBS as you noticed. Thanks for your help and encouragement so far.
> 
> Any grammar mistakes in this one?


To my knowledge, if you want to watch HBO legally, you have the wrong type of receiver Henry. It has no subscription fees, however, the free programming you get from it is limited. Dish Network and DirecTV both offer HBO, and depending on the current offer, free receivers, dishes, and installation.

This is usually where those Dish Club people chime in to get you a deal that gives them a referral.

Don't worry too much about grammar and spelling, your best is good enough!


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

jsanders said:


> That is not necessarily correct chaddux. The thread was moved before Henry responded to the question of what he wanted. As it turns out, he didn't know the difference between an E* receiver and an FTA receiver. He also said that he wants to watch HBO. I take it that he was an uninformed customer that might have bought the wrong receiver to fit his needs.
> 
> Thus, it would not be out of place to move the thread back to the forum it started in.


I'm not talking about that. That's after-the-fact knowledge. At the time I posted my original statement, I was correct that it should not be in the DISH forum. Following the past actions on this site, any time someone wants DISH programming via an FTA receiver, whether they know what they are talking about or not, the thread has either been moved, closed or deleted entirely.

It may be that he intends to do absolutely nothing wrong and simply didn't know what to purchase. However, as I explained, when someone wants the "tricks" (his word) involving an FTA receiver, 9 times out of 10, it's hack talk.



jsanders said:


> This is usually where those Dish Club people chime in to get you a deal that gives them a referral.


And for the love of monkeys, it's not Dish Club. It's ClubDISH!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

chaddux said:


> when someone wants the "tricks" (his word) involving an FTA receiver, 9 times out of 10, it's hack talk.


And when someone wants to know about "flashing" and only has an 18" dish, the odds go up to 99 out of 100.

Henry, if you're 1 in 100, you're going to need to subscribe to cable or Dish or DirecTV in order to get HBO. If you're one of the other 99, we don't want to hear about it.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

carload said:


> And when someone wants to know about "flashing" and only has an 18" dish, the odds go up to 99 out of 100.
> 
> Henry, if you're 1 in 100, you're going to need to subscribe to cable or Dish or DirecTV in order to get HBO. If you're one of the other 99, we don't want to hear about it.


Whoa! Good catch, carload! I didn't even see the part about flashing. Anyone who is a newbie should not have any knowledge about flashing or even know such a technique called flashing exists.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

chaddux said:


> I'm not talking about that. That's after-the-fact knowledge. At the time I posted my original statement, I was correct that it should not be in the DISH forum. Following the past actions on this site, any time someone wants DISH programming via an FTA receiver, whether they know what they are talking about or not, the thread has either been moved, closed or deleted entirely.


So you are saying that since I brought up what you call a fact that you are not talking about, it should be discounted from your argument? That sounds more like something the Pointy Haired Boss would say than something Dilbert would say. It is true that if someone wants to use an FTA receiver, the thead should be moved as you suggested. You are making the suggestion that Henry wanted to do that. Sometimes it just takes a time to figure out what a person's intentions are.

Henry, are you interested in subscribing to Dish Network, or just installing your existing receiver? An honest question, since you claim you don't know the difference between "DBS and FTA". If it turns out that you want to do something illegal, then chaddux is right and you are in the wrong place.



chaddux said:


> And for the love of monkeys, it's not Dish Club. It's ClubDISH!


You're right Darkman, he is kind of a wired person. !rolling


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

jsanders said:


> You're right Darkman, he is kind of a wired person. !rolling


Hmm. I don't know what a "wired" person is. Perhaps I'm wireless and powered by batteries. It always helps to spell the word correctly when trying to insult someone. :lol:


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

chaddux said:


> Hmm. I don't know what a "wired" person is. Perhaps I'm wireless and powered by batteries. It always helps to spell the word correctly when trying to insult someone. :lol:


Oh, sorry. I will give you the definition from the dictionary then.

wired (adj): tense with excitement and enthusiasm as from a rush of adrenaline; "we were really pumped up for the race"

If you do run on batteries, then maybe you should read Strong Bad's English paper about eating batteries:

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail64.html

:nono2:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

AHAHA.. all this while i was at work..

Chaddux - you gotto lighten up dude.... "Shindler's list" was just a joke....
and YES ... i know what it is all about (I am Jewish after all... even though not religious one.. and even though a Russian one...) ..and watched the movie also...

The Joke was - forum vs list (Henry) .. He said he subscribed to the list.. (forum i assume) ... then said was Big Mistake to subscribe to this list ( - hehe - your kind welcome and immidiate attack - made him feel kinda .. as joining a terrible list.. - so i type what comes to mind.. and "Shindler's list" somehow popped in to my weird brain.. 
.. Plus i was in a hurry.. had to go to work .. etc etc..

All i know.. you gotto Lighten up somewhat... and stop critisizing everything and everyone so much... 
And get to understand my "weird" sense of humor somewhat better..

as to tricks and flashing.. i saw it too before..
but his post was so F*ed up.. and confusing.. that i let it be for now.. (wanted to see what he will ask next).. meanwhile looking at him as innocent "newbe" and welcoming him to the Forum / List ....

Flashing.. - if he is a total confused newbie.. maybe he want to know what a heck it was.. 
tricks .. hehe - the haloween goers also use that expression a lot: "Trick or Treat" .. lol..

Bottom line - his post was very very unclear and confusing.. to make a conclusion one way or another...

anyhow... in a big rush now.. so maybe made many many spelling mistakes above...
Will not even bother double-checking it.... I am sure you will forgive me though.. ( we are old friends after all  )


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

and what's this "monkey-lovin' business" all about.... 

now... now.. - let's not get perverted (just kiddin')


----------

